# Field Phone



## horatio749 (29 Mar 2008)

Can Anyone remember what the model is we're currently using as the canadian field phone. I was looking to get one but i cant seem to find them anywhere??


----------



## Gunner (29 Mar 2008)

It was the venerable TA-43...not sure what the new one is.


----------



## dangerboy (29 Mar 2008)

The new one is the RA2000 Field phone

http://www.racalacoustics.com/products/line_communications/ra2000_field_telephone.aspx


----------



## Fusaki (31 Mar 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why would you want a field phone?

If you wanted it for use in the military, you'd just go through the system to get one. This leads me to believe that you'd want one for personal use.

But it's probably the most boring piece of gear the Queen has ever issued.  What makes it so interesting that you've decided to get one?


----------



## JVJA (31 Mar 2008)

They can be hooked up to your residential phone line....I think it would be a neat addition to my bar


----------



## Outrak (31 Mar 2008)

Does it have caller ID? ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Mar 2008)

No, but if someone is holding the bear wires at the end of the line, you can zap them by pushing the ringer button.


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2008)

Push the ringer button on the TA43?
Don't think so..... hand crank to get that little electrical jolt 
The new field phones have the push buttons...


----------



## X Royal (6 Apr 2008)

In Cyprus in 89/90 we trialled a field phone system called Mattel if I recall correctly. It seemed to work fine. Anyone else remember these?


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2008)

Long time ago my reserve unit CO was a project manager for Canadian Marconi Co.  They would build all sort of Milspec radio, telephone and field switchboard systems for the international market. He'd use the unit to trial the gear.  We'd also inherit all sorts of "one of" equipment that never made it on the international market but was entirely serviceable.  It would always astonish the Comms & tech guys who would come in for a visit


----------



## BernDawg (8 Apr 2008)

Skip__ said:
			
		

> They can be hooked up to your residential phone line....I think it would be a neat addition to my bar



I would think the new ones cost a bit and may not even be avail for private purchase.


----------



## army outfitters (8 Apr 2008)

I have some wartime ones in stock that I think go up to the 50's. They are $40 each. You can find me via my website at www.armyoutfitters.ca if you are interested in them


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Army Outfitters said:
			
		

> I have some wartime ones in stock that I think go up to the 50's. They are $40 each. You can find me via my website at www.armyoutfitters.ca if you are interested in them



Army Outfitters,

Now, I don't mean to be a bitch,

But I feel the overwhelming desire to point out to you that precisely 8 out of 8 of your last posts have been related to your personal economic business venture.

Perhaps you may want to check in with Mr Bobbitt about site advertising fees IAW Milnet.ca guidelines.

Sorry, but I just can't seem to come up with a politcially correct way to say:

"Quit trolling the threads looking for business!!"

ArmyVern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Actually, perhaps I do.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Apr 2008)

*** ((( SILLY HAT MODE ))) ***




			
				horatio749 said:
			
		

> Can Anyone remember what the model is we're currently using as the Canadian field phone.



I do recall asking the QM for some of these. I know they"ll work in the Battalion.


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

One time, at CFSCE.... I was working on splicing a phone line from the CP, and my brilliant fire team partner was persistently trying to call me with the RA2000 in our det. I nearly shoved that thing up his.. orifice.


----------



## sigtech (8 May 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> One time, at CFSCE.... I was working on splicing a phone line from the CP, and my brilliant fire team partner was persistently trying to call me with the RA2000 in our det. I nearly shoved that thing up his.. orifice.



Come on Ring voltage is on 5V a little tingel and it is over  :crybaby:


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

but still...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 May 2008)

German WWII model for $99
http://www.marstar.ca/ac-misc/misc-index.shtm


----------



## Swingline1984 (8 May 2008)

That is one expensive bar accessory.  The RA2000's are approximately $1500 each.  The Matel phones someone mentioned earlier are even more expensive and not worth their weight in my opinion.

Cheers,


----------



## dangerboy (8 May 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> One time, at CFSCE.... I was working on splicing a phone line from the CP, and my brilliant fire team partner was persistently trying to call me with the RA2000 in our det. I nearly shoved that thing up his.. orifice.


That is one of the oldest games in town we were doing that on my basic Comms course with the old TA-43 field phone


----------



## Sigger (9 May 2008)

People like you make my fingers tingle.  :rage:


----------



## sober_ruski (25 May 2008)

> Stylish, lightweight solution



Who cares how it works, it has to "stylish"


----------

